# Canon EOS 80D Firmware Updated 2/14/17



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 13, 2017)

Just letting anybody know who is interested in updating their camera's firmware that there is a new firmware out as of the last few hours. I checked it around 4 and then just checked it again at 9:30 and somewhere in between they released it.


----------

